# [SOLVED] Red Alert 2 video problems on windows 7



## Johng123

Hi, I recently installed Red Alert 2 on windows 7. It installed perfectly, but when I run the game I get audio and can hear everything, but there is a problem with the video. The video is somewhat working but not really. It will go to like a blank main menu. I am using a laptop, but I tried plugging into a monitor, and even used the hdmi output and tried on my bigscreen tv...both had the same problems. Please let me know if any one can help. Thanks!


----------



## RockmasteR

*Re: Red Alert 2 video problems on windows 7*

Hello
try to run the game at compatibility mode
Right click on game's shortcut -> properties -> Compatibility 
tick: run in compatibility with
and choose Win XP SP3
also run it as admin


----------



## Johng123

*Re: Red Alert 2 video problems on windows 7*

Sadly I have tried all the compatibilty options in the exe properties and none worked!


----------



## koala

*Re: Red Alert 2 video problems on windows 7*

Does your laptop meet the game's minimum requirements for graphics? Do you have the latest chipset/graphics drivers and DirectX installed?


----------



## Johng123

*Re: Red Alert 2 video problems on windows 7*

it should meet the minimum required graphics i would assume since the computer is 3 months old and the game is a lot older. Also I had tried updating the drivers for the graphics card, and installed the newest directx, both of which did nothing.

It's weird because I can see like the main menu of the game, but not any of the buttons are there, but they still work. Also if I minimize the game and go back into it I can see everything like it is working, but it does not update if I were to click a button.


----------



## koala

*Re: Red Alert 2 video problems on windows 7*

Not all games fully support integrated/onboard graphics, especially the Intel graphics chipset. Check the system requirements and chipset limitations in the game's manual.

Please post your laptop's full system specs, including motherboard and graphics details.

If you can change anything in the options screen, can you try a lower resolution?

If you're playing fullscreen, try using windowed mode to see if this makes a difference (Alt-Enter to toggle modes).


----------



## mario74

*Re: Red Alert 2 video problems on windows 7*

Red alert 2 is not a demanding. I am a huge red alert fan. Have every C&C game including the original Red Alert. Sorry to say but Red Alert 2 is not compatible with Win7, Ive tried myself. Which is why I also have an XP machine.


----------



## Johng123

*Re: Red Alert 2 video problems on windows 7*

• Intel(R) HD Graphics [HDMI, VGA] - For Dual Core Processors
^thats the graphics card, and below are the full specs




> HP Pavilion dv6t Select Edition customizable Notebook PC
> 
> • Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
> • Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-460M Dual Core Processor (2.53 GHz, 3MB L3 Cache) with Turbo Boost up to 2.8GHz
> • Intel(R) HD Graphics [HDMI, VGA] - For Dual Core Processors
> • FREE Upgrade to 8GB DDR3 System Memory (2 Dimm)
> • 640GB 5400RPM Hard Drive with HP ProtectSmart Hard Drive Protection
> • No Additional Office Software
> • No additional security software
> • 6 Cell Lithium Ion Battery (standard) - Up to 5.25 hours of battery life +++
> • 15.6" diagonal High Definition LED HP Brightview Widescreen Display (1366x768)
> • No TouchScreen (includes HP TrueVision Webcam)
> • SuperMulti 8X DVD+/-R/RW with Double Layer Support
> • Intel Wireless-N Card
> • Standard Keyboard
> • HP Home & Home Office Store in-box envelope




and @mario, I am going to have to disagree with you. It almost works and if you read the thread you would see it's my graphics not the game itself that isn't working


----------



## mario74

*Re: Red Alert 2 video problems on windows 7*

I have played Red 2 with way older intel graphics chipsets. It's recommended specs for cpu is a P2 500. it's not an intensive game. Wasn't much for video cards back then. Just because you can hear sound doesn't mean it's not compatible. Running the menue isn't the same as running the game. Sometimes a game that shouldn't run will run every once in a while. For instance i like to play Rise of nations. To play it on Win7 it takes 2 -3 times to get it running, and once running it runs fine. Install it on XP and 0 problems. Were talking the same machine here. After reading your response I tried installing R2 on an old machine I have with a P3 800 celeron and on board intell graphics. Installed and ran just fine. (buy the way I have 2 newer computers and three older ones. I'm a bit of a pack rat for computer parts.) Also installed on a dual core system with an HD4850 in XP and Win7. Ran fine on XP but cant get it to run on win7.


----------



## Johng123

*Re: Red Alert 2 video problems on windows 7*

I'm not doubting you, but I have read online others have got it working on windows 7.


----------



## McNinja

*Re: Red Alert 2 video problems on windows 7*

Whats the make and model of your laptop? Not all intel chipsets are made the same and some can't do 3d gaming.


----------



## Johng123

*Re: Red Alert 2 video problems on windows 7*

its an hp dv6


----------



## Johng123

*Re: Red Alert 2 video problems on windows 7*

also not sure how helpful this is but


----------



## McNinja

*Re: Red Alert 2 video problems on windows 7*

Lets try with updating the driver first off.
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=19906&ProdId=3231&lang=eng

Tell me how it goes.


----------



## mario74

*Re: Red Alert 2 video problems on windows 7*

Seems Your right and I am wrong. Here's what Toms Hardware says to do, tried it and it works. Instead of setting compatibility mode through the shortcut set the compatibility mode of each .exe in the Red Alert 2 folder to Windows XP SP2.Here is a link that may also help. Download Windows XP Mode


----------



## McNinja

*Re: Red Alert 2 video problems on windows 7*

I totally forgot about compatibility mode.
I also would not use the virtual XP mode to run Red Alert 2 as it has trouble running 3d applications on it.

I also forgot how very annoying Vista is as its been a while since I've had to use, thankfully.

Find the program's folder
example *C:\programfiles\Westwood\Redalert2\*
-find red alert 2.exe
-right click, properties
-compatibility tab
-Set it to run as admin and XP SP2. or Try Win98


----------



## Johng123

*Re: Red Alert 2 video problems on windows 7*

Nothing worked


----------



## mario74

*Re: Red Alert 2 video problems on windows 7*

Did you go to the Program compatibility link within the link I sent you> It tells you how to trouble shoot. 
What is program compatibility?
These kind of problems are why I have XP and Win7 on the same machine. Makes life so much easier.


----------



## Johng123

*Re: Red Alert 2 video problems on windows 7*

yeah i tried that, but after installing a virtual machine of xp and doing all that it worked, but I had problems with my mouse not working. I got into a game online and I had the game mouse and then my regular mouse on top. Every time I clicked it would just pause the game. I tried installing drivers but its a vm so they didn't have drivers for my wireless mouse for a vm. I even tried with just my laptop mouse and no go.


----------



## Ignition1

*Re: Red Alert 2 video problems on windows 7*

I've have the exact same problem as Johng123 - it starts up and I can hear the sound, and see a static menu but there is no video or animation (i.e. menu transitions, buttons are not highlighted when the mouse hovers over them etc). The opening FMV sequences are all sound but no show as well.

I've set compatibility of all the .exe files XP SP2 - no joy. Tried running Virtual Box with Windows XP, no joy.

I think it's just not compatible with some hardware combos with Windows 7. I have a Dell Inspiron with Intel graphics.

Anyone found a solution other than blowing the dust off my old XP workhorse?


----------



## mhike35

*Re: Red Alert 2 video problems on windows 7*

try to install the latest directx version that is compatible w/ your pc..


----------



## Johng123

*Re: Red Alert 2 video problems on windows 7*



Ignition1 said:


> I've have the exact same problem as Johng123 - it starts up and I can hear the sound, and see a static menu but there is no video or animation (i.e. menu transitions, buttons are not highlighted when the mouse hovers over them etc). The opening FMV sequences are all sound but no show as well.
> 
> I've set compatibility of all the .exe files XP SP2 - no joy. Tried running Virtual Box with Windows XP, no joy.
> 
> I think it's just not compatible with some hardware combos with Windows 7. I have a Dell Inspiron with Intel graphics.
> 
> Anyone found a solution other than blowing the dust off my old XP workhorse?


Yeah I have done more research, and the problem is with something called ddraw.dll...read my thread on this forum for more info: Black Screen -- LAN Problems -- 2 player not working -- cd key not reg - Strike Team - XWIS Forums


Also yeah you can actually still play the game, read what I did there


----------



## Ignition1

*Re: Red Alert 2 video problems on windows 7*



Johng123 said:


> Yeah I have done more research, and the problem is with something called ddraw.dll...read my thread on this forum for more info: Black Screen -- LAN Problems -- 2 player not working -- cd key not reg - Strike Team - XWIS Forums
> 
> 
> Also yeah you can actually still play the game, read what I did there


So you just keep exiting the game and then going back into it again? To be honest I never actually tried playing a game so I'll give that a go...


----------



## Ignition1

*Re: Red Alert 2 video problems on windows 7*

Right - so I can play the game but the menus don't work. No idea why...as you said it's a directdraw problem.

Interesting to see if there is a fix around.


----------



## Johng123

*Re: Red Alert 2 video problems on windows 7*

yeah it is quite maddening. But yeah you can do anything except see the ******* menus


----------



## Dead Killer

*Re: Red Alert 2 video problems on windows 7*

I have the same problem
In my laptop, intel HD Graphics 3000. 
(Driver Version:15.22.1.64.2361 Date:04/13/2011)

the same thing in games: red alert 2, space rangers 1 & 2



___________________________
win7pro,sp1,x64
Intel HD Graphics 3000
Intel® HM65 Express Chipset
Core i5 2520M
(HP ProBook 6360b)


----------



## platinumice

*Re: Red Alert 2 video problems on windows 7*

hi there

You can fix the problem by entering Intel HD Graphics control panel (via Windows Control Panel or right-clicking the desktop) and enter Power section. Choose "High performance" mode. Works like a charm!

Have a nice day!


----------



## Johng123

*Re: Red Alert 2 video problems on windows 7*



platinumice said:


> hi there
> 
> You can fix the problem by entering Intel HD Graphics control panel (via Windows Control Panel or right-clicking the desktop) and enter Power section. Choose "High performance" mode. Works like a charm!
> 
> Have a nice day!


you genius! You solved a problem that has been plaguing people for a long *** time!


----------



## marcon

*Re: Red Alert 2 video problems on windows 7*



Johng123 said:


> you genius! You solved a problem that has been plaguing people for a long *** time!


Hi, hp 8460p also w/ a Intel HD3000. Tried this fix and it didn't work. Currently running the game @800x600 but can't see foreground of menus or videos. No problem with drivers since they're the most recent.


----------



## Dead Killer

> hi there
> 
> You can fix the problem by entering Intel HD Graphics control panel (via Windows Control Panel or right-clicking the desktop) and enter Power section. Choose "High performance" mode. Works like a charm!
> 
> Have a nice day!


Not worked!


----------



## Ignition1

*Re: Red Alert 2 video problems on windows 7*



platinumice said:


> hi there
> 
> You can fix the problem by entering Intel HD Graphics control panel (via Windows Control Panel or right-clicking the desktop) and enter Power section. Choose "High performance" mode. Works like a charm!
> 
> Have a nice day!


Holy s**t. That worked!

I've been trying to get RA2 to work (menus and videos) to work for MONTHS and that's all I needed to do?!

Legend! :grin: :grin: :grin:


----------



## Qrzychu

hi!
I rigistered just to say to you that you can navigate menus by alt-tabbing in and out, but I see I'm not the first one who noticed that.
But... On my laptop, Samsung RF511 with Win7 64bit, when I start the game, skirmish eg., my mmouse doesn't work... What's weird, when i start campaign it works.

That's pissing me off and I'll try to do something about it. If someone knows what to do, please, tell me ;]


----------



## bilose

*Re: Red Alert 2 video problems on windows 7*

Thank you very much platinumice, it worked for me.

Have nice day

by the way; i'm using Asus u45jc



platinumice said:


> hi there
> 
> You can fix the problem by entering Intel HD Graphics control panel (via Windows Control Panel or right-clicking the desktop) and enter Power section. Choose "High performance" mode. Works like a charm!
> 
> Have a nice day!


----------



## bushkanaka86

I can't seem to get my RA2 to work still. I have tried the ideas presented in this thread as well as many other ideas. 

I have any MSI CX640:

-Windows 7 Home 64-bit
-Intel Core i3 - 2310M
-Nvidia Geforce GT 520M DDRIII 1 GB VRAM

Any suggestions?


----------



## Dugspud

If none of the above worked for you (as they didn't for me), then create a shortcut of "Yuri.exe" (or "Game.exe" if running normal RA2), and place it on the desktop. Open the properties, and in the target line add "-dxlevel 8" to the end. It should look like this (or similar if you're directories are different).

"C:\Program Files (x86)\EA Games\Command & Conquer The First Decade\Command & Conquer Red Alert(tm) II\RA2\YURI.exe" -dxlevel 8

This solved the problem for me and my friends all playing on Windows 7, Quad Core i7 desktops, and laptops. 

The game engine can't handle DirectX above version 8, so this command simply tells it to run in 8.

I hope this works for everyone. I've not seen this solution anywhere else on the internet so far. 

(Sources: Studying Computer Game Development, Software Development, and Information Security and Forensic Computing at Cambridge).


----------



## blabla11

Dugspud said:


> If none of the above worked for you (as they didn't for me), then create a shortcut of "Yuri.exe" (or "Game.exe" if running normal RA2), and place it on the desktop. Open the properties, and in the target line add "-dxlevel 8" to the end. It should look like this (or similar if you're directories are different).
> 
> "C:\Program Files (x86)\EA Games\Command & Conquer The First Decade\Command & Conquer Red Alert(tm) II\RA2\YURI.exe" -dxlevel 8
> 
> This solved the problem for me and my friends all playing on Windows 7, Quad Core i7 desktops, and laptops.
> 
> The game engine can't handle DirectX above version 8, so this command simply tells it to run in 8.
> 
> I hope this works for everyone. I've not seen this solution anywhere else on the internet so far.
> 
> (Sources: Studying Computer Game Development, Software Development, and Information Security and Forensic Computing at Cambridge).


it didn't work for me.. or i just didnt understand it correctly..


----------



## flater

also problems, with no panels, sound and interface oke.
tried and NOT ok:
-dxlevel 8
- directdraw.dll
- YuriScreenResolution.exe
-shortcut -> properties -> Compatibility 
- Power section. Choose "High performance" mode.
It's a bug intel video processor:
(yes it works now)
On going problem with C&C: Red Alert 2 & Yuri's Revenge

- Right click on desktop->screen resolution

- Click the Detect button. Unconnected screens will appear.

- Extend desktop to a VGA connection on the Intel GPU

- Drag the 2nd screen to the corner of the primary screen so the mouse boundaries of the primary screen will remain (almost) the same.

- Click OK/Apply


----------

